# Dirty rat zippo



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

This is my new Zippo, and it will only be used when I light up a Liga Privada cigar... thanks IBEW!!!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very cool looking lighter.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

That is one awesome lighter. You are one luck SOR. (Smoker Of Rats)


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

how is that applied? decal, paint, engraved, etc? sorry, for a noob question


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

all I know is that its done with a laser!!!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Blue Raccoon said:


> how is that applied? decal, paint, engraved, etc? sorry, for a noob question


No problem Bro, there's no such thing as as apologizing for a question, 
at least not around here. :tu

Jose is right, the image was done with a computerized high resolution laser.
Paint chips or peels, stickers fall off, laser is forever!

PM me if you're ever interested in getting a customized Zippo, money clip, knife,
whiskey flask... whatever!

Jose - I'm glad you're happy with it Bro! :whoo:


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

IBEW said:


> No problem Bro, there's no such thing as as apologizing for a question,
> at least not around here. :tu
> 
> Jose is right, the image was done with a computerized high resolution laser.
> ...


The real question is if these lasers are on the heads of a shark.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

showcattle said:


> The real question is if these lasers are on the heads of a shark.


Sorry Matt, you lost me on that one. :hmm:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I was hoping we would get to see some more of Mark's work. That lighter looks amazing.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

IBEW said:


> No problem Bro, there's no such thing as as apologizing for a question,
> at least not around here. :tu
> 
> Jose is right, the image was done with a computerized high resolution laser.
> ...


Thanks, You will be hearing from me before long


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> That is one awesome lighter. You are one luck SOR. (Smoker Of Rats)


SOR... i like that!!!


----------

